# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Samsung J320 Galaxy J3 (2016) 4G 8GB GOLD σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση με συσκευασία

## pas2007

Πωλείται Samsung J320 Galaxy J3 (2016) 4G 8GB GOLD σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση με συσκευασία και υπόλοιπο εγγύησης    ΤΙΜΗ 85€
Έχει πολύ λιγα σημαδάκια από την χρήση. Μαζί δώρο 2 μεμβράνες οθόνης (η μια τοποθετημένη) και μια θήκη σιλικόνης.

Βασικά χαρακτηριστικά
Τύπος: 
SmartPhone
Τύπος SIM: 
Single SIM
Λειτουργικό Σύστημα: 
Android
Έτος Κυκλοφορίας: 
2016
Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά
Ισχύς Επεξεργαστή: 
1500 MHz
Πυρήνες Επεξεργαστή: 
4
Εσωτερική Μνήμη RAM: 
1536 MB
Εσωτερική Μνήμη Αποθήκευσης: 
8 GB
Card Slot: 
Ναι
Μέγεθος Οθόνης: 
5 "
Ανάλυση Οθόνης: 
1280 x 720 pixels
Τύπος Οθόνης: 
Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Τρόπος Χειρισμού: 
Οθόνη αφής (Touch screen)
Φωτογραφική / κάμερα: 
8 MP
Δευτερεύουσα Κάμερα: 
5 MP
Ενσωματωμένο Flash: 
Ναι
Δίκτυο Σύνδεσης : 
4G
Λειτουργίες & Συνδεσιμότητα
Wi-Fi: 
Ναι
Τύπος Διασύνδεσης: 
USB
Αισθητήρες: 
Proximity, Accelerometer
Γενικά Χαρακτηριστικά
Διάρκεια Αναμονής: 
349 hrs
Διάρκεια Ομιλίας: 
22 hrs
Διαστάσεις: 
142.3 x 71 x 7.9 mm mm
Βάρος: 
138 gr
Δείκτης SAR: 
0,48 W/kg
Μπαταρία: 
2600 mAh,αποσπώμενη

----------

